# Children Haven't Changed Much Over the Years



## SeaBreeze (May 24, 2015)

Some old historical photos of children in the past, more here.  http://www.boredpanda.com/children-old-photos-vintage/



> Children in old photos show us the similarities and differences between their time and ours.The differences will make you reflect on what their lives must have been like; we might notice that children were dressed just like adults, and if maybe more was expected of them.
> 
> But the similarities will bring a smile to your face: a smile that is mirrored on the faces of children at play, often with friends, a favorite toy, or a pet.




1959 - Happy French girl and her cat.







Canada - 1940






Manchester - 1965


----------



## Warrigal (May 24, 2015)

Brilliant photos. Thanks for posting.


----------



## RadishRose (May 24, 2015)

Wonderful! Thanks SB!


----------

